
Rating attractiveness: study finds consensus among men, not women - toni
http://www.wfu.edu/news/release/2009.06.25.a.php
======
Goladus
_Older participants were more likely to find people attractive if they were
smiling._

The more life beats you down the more you appreciate a great a smile and the
way it makes you feel. And also, one learns to be more wary of people who
aren't smiling.

------
lunchbox
Does anyone have access to the full text of the study?

PubMed link: <http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19469598>

I'm interested in the numbers obtained in the study -- how much variance among
men, how much among women, etc.

~~~
Shakescode
The press contacts at WFU are at bottom of summary. If you can't find the
email of Dustin Wood at WFU, ask the press contact to forward your request for
a snail-mail reprint of the article.

Better ask soon, the popular press will probably whip up this story and
deplete his reprint copies soon.

------
tokenadult
I was part of a study that looked at this issue when I was an undergraduate. I
would look for replication of the new study

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

before taking this as the last word on the subject.

------
ktharavaad
They would find consensus amongst women if they studied their response to the
size of a man's bank account.

------
nazgulnarsil
file this under "duh", men care about looks, women care more about status as a
stand-in for fitness to provide offspring with resources.

~~~
lunchbox
The study wasn't about who cares more about looks. It was about whether women
or men _agree_ more about who is good looking. Caring about a trait and
agreeing with others on how to measure it are not at all the same. For
example, virtually everybody cares about listening to good music, but nobody
can agree on what good music actually is.

~~~
mynameishere
That women mainly want high-status men manifests itself by a pretty flexible
view of physical attractiveness. I wouldn't be shocked if women thought that
the most attractive men were similar in appearance to whatever alpha males
they most admired.

